

Lenovo's Thinnest ThinkPad Yet, The ThinkPad X1 Tested - bigwophh
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X1-Ultralight-Laptop-Review/

======
tobylane
Sounds brilliant, but how does it feel - plastic-y and hot would ruin it. Also
what the graphics?

